# New Paphs



## Ayreon (May 11, 2007)

Arrived yesterday.

St. Swithin x hangianum
Moustache
Prince Edward of York
Mount Toro x sanderianum
delenatii "vinicolor" x micranthum


----------



## kmarch (May 11, 2007)

Ooooo, I love Moustche...great cross.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 11, 2007)

I'm interested to see a St. Swithin x hangianum bloom


----------



## Ayreon (May 11, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> I'm interested to see a St. Swithin x hangianum bloom



Me too


----------



## Ayreon (May 11, 2007)

Back:
Prince Edward of York

Left:
St. Swithin x hangianum

Center:
Moustache

Right:
Mount Toro x sanderianum

Front:
delenatii "vinicolor" x micranthum


----------



## eOrchids (May 11, 2007)

Very nice haul!


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2007)

nice haul....im especially jealous of the St. Swithin x hangianum...


----------

